# Sea Foam or Dry-Gas?



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

With the water in my fuel tank, which would work best?
opinions please! there are about 100 gallons of fuel in the tank, and it sat in moderate rain with the gas cap off for three days. 

Thanks for the info!
Fshnerie


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

you could install a fuel / water separator,especially if you think there is a lot of water in the tank. not sure if the drygas is compatable with outboard motors.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

its a 5.7L V8


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.iboats.com/Marine_Store/...session_id.987283028--submit.x.18--submit.y.9


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

5.7 is an inboard. it already has a fuel water separator. i'm just looking for an additive to help eliminate the water in the tank before it gets to the separator.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Paul's Marine sold me a product called 'Water Zorb'. I haven't read anything about it, but supposedly it makes it so the water can be burnt in the motor without any adverse effects. ***BUT, I have an outboard so you should read the bottle carefully.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

The best solution is to drain all the liquid (gas & water) from the tank. Second option is if you can get a hose or tube to the bottom of the tank you can then pump all of the water off the bottom where it will be laying. Not knowing how much water you have in the tank I would not count on a chemical solution to your problem. You need to remove the water ----not treat it. This is my suggestion... But it is your life. 
These products do not eliminate the water. They simply mix with the water, as they are either ethanol or methanol, and allow the water to pass through the engine with enough gasoline to keep the engine running.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Looking like I'm Pumping 100 GALS of gas out......Thanks BETHEL MARINE.



FSHNERIE


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

Ouch $400 worth of gas.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Be cheaper to just keep changing separator filters.

Like said above... siphon the bottom of the tank. 
Water goes to the bottom.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Moderate rain over a three day period...??? I'm thinking with that amount of fuel there probably is not that much water in the tank. As was suggested, running the fuel and changing the the F/W separated after each 1/3 of the current fuel use should do the trick. Also add enough "Heet" to properly treat that amount of fuel and you should be go to go.  
BTW...You mentioned it was winterized, so it should have a fuel stabilizer (Stabil) in the fuel which should have help prevent condensation buildup in the tank.
Go here for the Heet Product:
http://www.goldeagle.com/heet/index.htm


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks HOOK......Dumped 4 bottles of sea foam in it .Heet about the same.Have a few filters on board,Just pissed ....All I need is to be 20 miles from dock and it stop running..



Water is heaver then gas...


Bleed Fuel line.Take a about 5-10 gallons off...I'm Frecking pissed.........


FSHNERIE


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

the hard way BUT the best way . drain it , then you;ll know for sure . not out 14teen mile with a northern blowing down your butt and the motor spits sputters and dies . jusy use alot of commen sense when doing this .


----------

